# Hannah's betta fish journey



## HannahsHabitats (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi ya'll! Im Hannah and I currently have two betta babies. I have a white female betta i got as a baby from petco, her name is Tina. Then I also have a beautiful red/blue/white/black male, his name is Mr.Marbles. I have kept betta fish before but I was very uneducated about their care. I had a little blue betta named Frannie, she got me through hard times when I had no one else. She would swim through hoops and jump out of the water to touch my finger. I loved her even though she lived in a vase  ...Then a few years later I got Mr.Rain. He was red, white, and blue, with long flowing fins. He lived in a twenty gallon with some guppys and he lived about 5 years. I just finished setting up a 5.5 gallon heated tank, that I plan to put one more betta fish in. I plan on going out tomorrow and adopting one more baby... probably a female koi. But whoever gets my heart strings is who I'm gonna get. Here are some pictures of Tina and Mr.Marbles...Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Cool! I love your Betta's  I have a Koi Female to and she is really pretty. Koi are really really Cool!!!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Liked the story!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

This is my Koi Betta Janalee:


----------

